# Another enclosure buck liar



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just read this in my Woods-n-Water news magazine. What an idiot. Worst part is he WAS a CBM scorer. Nice...
http://buckfax.com/2...raudulent-entry


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What a tosser!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What a douche !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_Its a Terrible thing! People can't be Honest about Deer Hunting! Then They Wonder How All Hunters get a Bad Reputation!!! What A SCUMBAG!!!_


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

now correct me if im wrong.... surly he got something free out of having the new record... so that makes is illegal.. fraud by deception right???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HMMM ...If he did get anything for free then it is indeed fraud. Good call oneshot.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I cant get the article or whatever from that link--anyone else have problems?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Its like the story of the lazy trapper setting a line by the park, fair chase are not 2 words that are very difficult to understand!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> I cant get the article or whatever from that link--anyone else have problems?


No, It comes right up for me.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok finally got in, yea he's in need of revocation of his hunting big game in his state for life. Send a message to others who even think about it. Also Id have his mug on the front of his states hunting rules and regulations with a scathing article also so that anyone who sells licenses will know who NOT to sell one to.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

We had one of these here in Illinois this season too. But they said it was shot in Illinois but it was really shot in a fenced area in Missouri I think they said. I'll have to try to find the link and put it up.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The worst part is he let it gon for a year without saying anything ! Being a CBM scorer is a highly respected thing for us hunters here in Michigan. He was representing us in this farce. That's the slap in the face he needs back. He also shot a record book turkey too that's being looked into now. People will do anything for that trophy but really hunt.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> The worst part is he let it gon for a year without saying anything ! Being a CBM scorer is a highly respected thing for us hunters here in Michigan. He was representing us in this farce. That's the slap in the face he needs back. He also shot a record book turkey too that's being looked into now. People will do anything for that trophy but really hunt.


 Its ALL about ME, LOOK at my prowess-- They want the noteriety and all that comes with it to the point of risking everything. He did and lost and Im glad. They need to automatically remove any and all other records involving game as well just for good measure whether or not they can prove anything. Because he's demonstrated his nature and level of chicanery. I would make it so he would have to send his wife to buy ammo because of the shame I would bestow on his visage and name.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> Its ALL about ME, LOOK at my prowess-- They want the noteriety and all that comes with it to the point of risking everything. He did and lost and Im glad. They need to automatically remove any and all other records involving game as well just for good measure whether or not they can prove anything. Because he's demonstrated his nature and level of chicanery. I would make it so he would have to send his wife to buy ammo because of the shame I would bestow on his visage and name.


I second the motion!!!!!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i say jail time needs to be involved.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

I third the notion of all records of his be removed, as well as hunting privileges. And Second the jail time!


----------

